# Cable TV Complaint



## Dana (Nov 17, 2009)

It's a long one, I apologize...

On October 28th we cancelled our satellite service with Bell and switched to Rogers. We had service interruption issues with the satellite and decided it was time for a change. To sweeten the deal, Rogers offered us a FREE HDPVR as well as several discounts over the first two years (though we are not on a contract) to make the move. 

Since October 28th, we have been living in digital-cable-tv-Hell! We have had 7 different PVR boxes (all broke down), six different technicians have been to our house and I have had to make several visits to our local Roger's store. 

To add insult to injury, our first Roger's bill is for *$512!!!!!! *I received it on December 12th and someone somwhere charged us for purchasing two HDPVRs for $798. (they gave us a discount though, so the bill was for $512). I called customer care and ranted at them and they apologized profusely for all the difficulty and inconvenience. The bill was corrected. 

Fast forward to last night. We received a call from the collections department at Rogers because our bill is 30 days past due and will be referred to a collection agency if we don't pay it. After 1/2 hour on the phone, the collection rep determined that the customer care rep who corrected our $512 bill erroneously changed our payment due date from December 31st to November 30th (before the bill had even been generated!). It has allegedly been corrected. 

Who can I complain to? I have tried customer relations, but all I get is a scripted apology! I am really frustrated and want to complain to someone who will acknowledge all the inconvenience this has caused. I believe I should be entitled to further discounts on my next bill to compensate for the time and energy I have spent rectifying all these errors. Since I am not under contract with them, I could leave, but I have invested a lot of time and energy.

Anybody have contact information for someone at Rogers who is in a position to listen to my complaint and act on it?


----------



## investnoob (Jun 29, 2009)

I've had a similar experience with rogers. The pattern seems to be that they can't figure anything out when opening up your new account, and then it takes months of telling the left hand what the right hand is doing until it all gets sorted out.

Once its done, its usually smooth sailing from there.

I had a horrible experience when a roommate of mine had my address down on their billing account. It took months to sort out. We had to get it escalated. 

I'll talk to my buddy to see if he remembers what supervisor we talked to. It was painful, but they made it right by giving me 6months of an upgraded cable package for free.

That may be enough, if you don't get the results you need, ask that it "be escalated." or something like that?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I have found that with Rogers Customer Service Reps, as soon as you tell them that you would like to speak with someone regarding canceling your account, they will put you through to someone who has more training to rectify the account/situation (ie: make you happy and keep you as a customer)

It sounds like you have wasted alot of time on the phone and in their stores, and should do a little something to keep you as a client. (as well as fixing the problem in the first place)


----------



## flayto (Apr 4, 2009)

Almost makes you question if it's worth having cable tv at all! (Answer: No)


----------



## Smac20 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Best Place to Find Cable TV Deals*

I found a great cable TV Deal back in the summer from Rogers on REDFLAGDEALS.COM . http://www.redflagdeals.com/forums/showthread.php?t=764631

This was back in the summer when shaw was trying to put a local small provider called Novus out of business by under cutting.

You just need to see who wants to under cut who and then play along.


----------



## sprocket1200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I agree with Flayto.

just before xmas Shaw called and offered us their HD basic package including a HDPVR for the grand total of $10 per month for 8 months (cancel anytime, no contracts).

my wife and I discussed it and came to the conclusion that tv is not worth $10 per month. no hassles, no wasted time...


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

As we speak this issue is still outstanding....... 

Years and years ago my stepson ordered cable from one of those guys who go door to door. For some reason he saw fit to put it in my name without my permission and as soon as I found out I cancelled it. The bill was almost exactly $100. I had the stupid idea that Roger's should not allow other people to put cable in their name without their knowledge or consent. 

I refused to pay. Roger's did not care. They sent this $100 to collections. This collection was sent to the credit reporting agency and a collections agency.

Fast forward I get a great deal on a VOIP phone and cancell Bell and ask for dry loop service (internet without phone) after 2 months waiting with no internet and no phone I am finally told they cannot offer me dry loop service because I am too far from the switching station. 

So I don't want to give Bell another cent of my money because I am really angry at them. So I have to get internet through Rogers so.... I go to the store and pay the bill that has been outstanding for 4-5 years for $100. I also have to pay for all my own equipment. 

So then I order my credit report and guess what the Rogers bill for $100 is still on there even though I have now paid it. Rogers does not even have a record of the bill. The collection agency was never told I paid the bill by Rogers in fact they are not the original collection agency. 

This 100$ bill is still on my credit report. The original bill was over 8 years ago now I figure. My husband told me to just freeking pay it to the collection agency for the second time but I still after all these years I don't want to pay it ..... twice. So that's how stubborn I am. So that is Rogers.


----------



## stinsont (May 29, 2009)

I currently work for a cable company. The best bet for you is to ask to talk to a manager and vent to them. 

Or as another post suggests you tell the rep you want to disconnect because your frustrated with their service and they will send you to a specialized team that is able to make special offers/compensation. This is likely the best option.


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

Don't forget to get the persons name write it down and keep going up the chain never talk to the same level twice.


----------



## canadianbanks (Jun 5, 2009)

You can speak to 3 different Rogers employees about the same issue within an hour, and you can get 3 completely different answers. This is how bad their customer service is.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I really did try to resolve my issue many times but even I don't have the gumption to keep beat my head on the brick wall. 

They no longer even have the old account number and neither do I. It's crazy. I did speak to someone who deals with the collection agency management. 

When you submit a bill to collections if you collect the bill on your own like Rogers did you still have to pay the collection agency. So someone at Rogers would have to issue a $30 check to the collection agency that the other collection agency hired or sold the debt to. And no one even has the account number or record of the payment. 

As cheap as I am I'd rather eat worms than deal with this issue.


----------



## fersure (Apr 19, 2009)

Your next step should be to write out your complaint and send it to the CRTC and your MP, cc'd to Rogers, Office of the President and the Office of the Ombudsman.

http://www.crtc.gc.ca/eng/INFO_SHT/G8.HTM

I am sure Rogers doesn't want any bad publicity as they attempt to shut down canwest's cable tax grab.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

For those of you with rogers, simply call 1-888-Rogers-1 and when the automated voice prompt asks say "cancel my service". You'll get forwarded to customer relations most likely. From there, just tell them you want to cancel, and they'll jump through hoops to keep you.

In fact, I just called this evening and got my HDPVR free for another year.


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

Good old Rogers. I ordered a couple of magazines online a few months back to be billed to my monthly Rogers statement. Never got the magazines, and it never showed up on my bill. I finally called yesterday after getting another bill without any charges for it. They use those automated voice recognition services, so when I said "magazine subscription" it did not recognize it, and sent me to a live voice after being on hold for a few minutes. 

After that was settled, I went through the bill in more detail and noticed that some of my discounts were going to expire next month. (They don't tell you this up front on the bill or why, they just include it in brackets on the line item -- discount expires Jan 30.) So I call back and go through the automated service again. They recognize "billing" and this time I'm on hold for at least 15 minutes before I hang up in frustration. I know I'm being played. I call right back and ask for "magazine subscription" knowing it won't recognize it, and within minutes I'm talking to someone. Nice way to treat your customers.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

lb71 said:


> I know I'm being played. I call right back and ask for "magazine subscription" knowing it won't recognize it, and within minutes I'm talking to someone. Nice way to treat your customers.


All this large monolithic corporations somewhere along the way have lost the concept that it is easier and cheaper to retain an existing, paying customer than to acquire a new customer.
They spend so much time, money, resources advertising and chasing after new customers that they forget to see the ones quietly leaving.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

lb71 said:


> Good old Rogers. I ordered a couple of magazines online a few months back to be billed to my monthly Rogers statement. Never got the magazines, and it never showed up on my bill. I finally called yesterday after getting another bill without any charges for it. They use those automated voice recognition services, so when I said "magazine subscription" it did not recognize it, and sent me to a live voice after being on hold for a few minutes.
> 
> After that was settled, I went through the bill in more detail and noticed that some of my discounts were going to expire next month. (They don't tell you this up front on the bill or why, they just include it in brackets on the line item -- discount expires Jan 30.) So I call back and go through the automated service again. They recognize "billing" and this time I'm on hold for at least 15 minutes before I hang up in frustration. I know I'm being played. I call right back and ask for "magazine subscription" knowing it won't recognize it, and within minutes I'm talking to someone. Nice way to treat your customers.


I can't stand their automated answering system - it drives me nuts!!


----------



## CuriousReader (Apr 3, 2009)

HaroldCrump said:


> the ones quietly leaving.


But as an existing customer, you should never leave quitely ... you should announce loudly to them that you want to quit and like FT said, they'll jump through hoops to keep your business. 

Yes, it's a bit of a hassle, but a phone call once every few months / years can save you quite some $$$.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

CuriousReader said:


> But as an existing customer, you should never leave quitely ... you should announce loudly to them that you want to quit and like FT said, they'll jump through hoops to keep your business.
> 
> Yes, it's a bit of a hassle, but a phone call once every few months / years can save you quite some $$$.


I meant those customers who are fed up with customer service issues.
There comes a point when a customer no longer wants to talk to a supervisor or escalate - just dump the service and move on.


----------



## CMFCanada (Jan 12, 2010)

*Drop Rogers*

and get a digital antena. Initial very small cost. Good for almost ever and you never have to use Rogers or Bell Sympatico again. You will need a "newer" TV - one that can use that digital signal. After the initial antena purchase you will never pay a cent again to Rogers or Bell or anyone else. Figure out how much money you'll save in 10 years.


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

CMFCanada said:


> and get a digital antena. Initial very small cost. Good for almost ever and you never have to use Rogers or Bell Sympatico again. You will need a "newer" TV - one that can use that digital signal. After the initial antena purchase you will never pay a cent again to Rogers or Bell or anyone else. Figure out how much money you'll save in 10 years.


You can also get HD channels with an antenna. The only problem with this option is that the antenna will only pick up the over the air signals. If your TV viewing is limited, then it may not be a problem. However, I like my sports channels.

Plus, Rogers also provides my internet and landline. So I could get rid of cable, but I still need a provider for the other two.


----------

